# Welcome to the gaming forum



## Eric

Welcome, feel free to discuss any game on any platform here. We've added prefixes but they're not required.

Enjoy!


----------



## Renzatic

I just play with my Switch mostly.

This isn't a dirty joke.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I just play with my Switch mostly.
> 
> This isn't a dirty joke.



Same here, it took me three months to finally get one but we built a bitchin island during the pandemic.


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> Same here, it took me three months to finally get one but we built a bitchin island during the pandemic.




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/ndq4w2


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> Same here, it took me three months to finally get one but we built a bitchin island during the pandemic.




I still have yet to buy Animal Crossing. It might be because I'm still harboring ill feelings over the time my town was deleted in Wild World.


----------



## DT

When we play, we only do consoles, _do_not_not_ enjoy "PC gaming", consoles are fast, convenient, we play through a 65" 4K set with a nice sound system, from the couch, plus, it feels like I'm "getting away from tech"


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> When we play, we only do consoles, _do_not_not_ enjoy "PC gaming", consoles are fast, convenient, we play through a 65" 4K set with a nice sound system, from the couch, plus, it feels like I'm "getting away from tech"



Same, just want to plug it in and go without all the config and setup. Once upon a time I was really into Half-Life and had my own server and the whole thing, was a lot of fun and then I got old and now spend my game time gardening, digging for fossils and occasionally assisting a stranded drunken sailor get back home.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------

